# Enclosure Sizing



## Midol (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got an idea for an enclosure for my python but I don't think the dimensions will be big enough.

It's quite high, 1.8m but made up of cubes. Essentially a huge series of 45cm cubes, individually sectioned. 3 cubes will be "fish tanks", dark cubes, cubes that are hidden, light cubes, heat cubes etc.

Even with a 1.8m high and 1.8m wide enclosure is the depth going to be a problem? I can't go much deeper due to the location. If this isn't feasible that's cool, but just an idea.


----------



## sharky (Sep 6, 2012)

What python do you have? How old and how big?


----------



## Dreaper (Sep 6, 2012)

i like to go by roughly the length of the snake x half length x half length if climbers makes it long ways for height if not then long way on the floor


----------



## Midol (Sep 6, 2012)

Ohhh, water python.

She's probably about as thick as a large banana and maybe, 5-6ft long. Can't remember age, few years. I forgot the most important part.

Might have to look at what else I can do - only annoying thing is if I can't do 45cm then I have to do 90cm. But I don't mind if that's what she needs.


----------



## Dreaper (Sep 6, 2012)

i keep all mine at a 60cm depth and it seems like plenty. all snakes are different and a smaller enclosure is usualy better then one thats to large


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 6, 2012)

The acceptable size has always been at least half as long as the snake in one direction . The depth wont matter . Enclosure sounds interesting , put some pix up when you can .


----------

